# Feeding raw and kibble together?



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Right now the breeder is feeding Coco NI puppy food in the morning, and kibble for the rest of the day. (This was because she wanted to be sure all the puppies would eat kibble as she presumed that most owners would use kibble once home.) So far Coco is doing great on this diet and has no poo issues.

Do you think this is better to seperate the raw and kibble like this than say mixing the kibble into the raw food? I would like to keep her on both so she has something to chew on. 

I want to use NI and barking heads, do you think this will be ok?

My husband is going MAD at me because I am getitng myself completely worked up about how I'm going to feed her, he says he wished I put this much thought into his dinner most nights!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It was generally accepted that it was not a good idea to mix raw and kibble together in the same meal as they digest at different rates. I have however seen a number of posts lately where members are feeding raw and kibble together and it seems to be working perfectly OK....


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't worry about asking any questions! I do a mixture of BH, raw and tinned mackerel. Most of Biscuit's meals are BH, but I will give him a few raw chicken wings a week for breakfast and one meal replacement of tinned fish. He has two meals a day and I keep the raw and kibble separate. It's all very personal but I just don't like the idea of only feeding kibble - I can't but help feel it must get very boring! x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Interesting as Dexter is becoming bored with his BH kibble. I've bought a bit of fish4dogs kibble to mix in but he seems to eat it better if there's a bit of cooked salmon or frankfurter in the bottom of the dish. I tried scrambled egg but it seems to make him vomit !! Tinned mackerel sounds like a good idea - is anything like that ok ie tinned tuna, tinned salmon ? 




Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------

